# 64 lemans lower A-piller repair



## t9370ml (Oct 2, 2012)

anybody in lower michigan with a front clip off a 64-65 lemans- I need to rebuild the lower part of my a-piller where the fender bolts to the a-piller. mine are to far gone. would like to measure up some patterns to make me some new parts. these lower parts are not being reproduced as far as I can find.....would be able to use some good pictures if someone has some. need somthing to start with....or if somebody has parts of a parts car would also work.....thanks


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

t,
I did some repair to my GTO lower "A" pillar. Pontiac called it the door hinge pillar.
I ended up fabricating everything, but it's all pretty flat stuff anyway. Mine wasn't too bad...the inner stuff facing the frame was bad, but the outer stuff was okay.

I have a webpage about this repair...take a look just to get an idea.
Good luck.
Dave

Squid's Fab 1967 GTO Body Work Page 2


----------

